# Admiral vs Marco



## ishaanmone1995 (Oct 8, 2013)

Before this, I wanna clarify. Here is my defintion of diffuculty. 
Extreme = someone wins but cannot leave the fight. too badly injured. they are on the ground.
High = badly injured but can walk away. (e.g broken bones, big lacerations, etc.)
Medium = minor injuries such as bruises, cuts, and bloody noses or foreheads
Easy = very minor injuries or almost no injuries
Fodder = self explanatory

I don't think Marco is as good as people say he is. I think just because he took Kizaru's yasakani magatama and kicked him, doesn't put him near his level. I think the Admirals beat Kizaru mid-high diffuculty. I think that people are overestimating his feats. That's like saying if a really good boxing fighter can get a few punches on Mike Tyson, it puts him on his level or near his level. What do you guys think? I don't think Jozu or Vista are that far away form him either. Also, even though he tanked Akainu. He didn't hold on that long. Akainu saw that Marco got in the way and just blasted him. And this was seriously injured Akainu. Also, he got caught by a Vice Admiral. I know he was really distressed but if he is anywhere near an admiral he shoulda just punched him when got near. To me that's like saying akainu can get caught if he is distracted enough. IDK. seems a bit strange? hahaha what do u guys think?


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 8, 2013)

ishaanmone1995 said:


> Before this, I wanna clarify. Here is my defintion of diffuculty.
> Extreme = someone wins but cannot leave the fight. too badly injured. they are on the ground.
> High = badly injured but can walk away. (e.g broken bones, big lacerations, etc.)
> Medium = minor injuries such as bruises, cuts, and bloody noses or foreheads
> ...



First off when Sakazuki finds this thread he will rip you a new asshole beg a mod to lock it when you can. Also how do the admirals beat Kizaru mid-high diff. The pre timeskip admirals could only take out each other with extreme difficulty. Now a question for you how much difficulty do you think Marco can give an admiral?


----------



## Orca (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you watch the anime. I also like anime but anime isn't used here. Manga is.

1. If a boxer lands one or two hits on tyson and then all of a sudden the fight is interrupted, then i have no reason to believe that the boxer is weaker then tyson. Same is the case with marco. Marco was never Ko'ed by the admirals. So we have every reason to believe he is close in power to them.

2. If my memory serves me right, akainu only blasted away marco in the anime. In the manga marco stepped aside because he saw WB was coming.

3. Akainu wasn't seriously injured in his encounter with marco.

4. Again if my memory serves me right, vice admiral onigumo only grabbed him in the anime. In the manga he just put the cuffs on marco from the side/behind without even touching marco.

Cheers and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 8, 2013)

^ Can you send me the panel of Marco getting cuffed. I remember it happening in the anime but not in the manga.


----------



## RF (Oct 8, 2013)

> First off when Sakazuki finds this thread he will rip you a new asshole





Marco is likely weaker than the admirals but is still on their level and would give them an extremely tough fight. While he may not have the offensive power that the admirals possess, he has a defense that evens out the playing ground and he has showcashed on multiple occasions that he is physically just as powerful; to the point where he was able to match a magma punch from Sakazuki with an elbow slam without being pushed back.

Also, for the unbelievably moronic last point that you made, I'll simply leave a manga panel for you;



> Also, he got caught by a Vice Admiral. I know he was really distressed but if he is anywhere near an admiral he shoulda just punched him when got near. *To me that's like saying akainu can get caught if he is distracted enough.*





> Caught off-guard by an opponent on Arabasta Luffy's level
> Marco is not admiral level because one of the most prominent VA's who shits on Croc took advantage of the situation and chained him in the midst of confusion.

What an amazing chain of thought.


----------



## RF (Oct 8, 2013)

Onigumo chaining Marco


----------



## Orca (Oct 8, 2013)

Did someone just say crocodile is on alabasta luffy level? 

@Slender i got ninja'ed. Sakazuki beat me to the link


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, he got beat by Alabasta Luffy so yes.

Knowledge is a crucial thing against Croc, without it, Luffy would have not won. That's the reason it took him 2 defeats before claiming a single victory

OT:

It would be a long fight only because of Marco's regen 

Mid-High diff for the men in suit.


----------



## RF (Oct 8, 2013)

> Did someone just say crocodile is on alabasta luffy level?



Yep. Perhaps he was slightly stronger, but he was around Luffy's level at Alabasta, and I'm not one of those people who believe that Crocodile got infinitely stronger through sitting chained in a prison. Still, no incarnation of Crocodile, even the insanely overrated Marineford one is stronger than arguably the most prominent Vice Admiral.


----------



## Orca (Oct 8, 2013)

@battousai

That was alabasta croc 

Now i want you to say that he didn't grow since then so you can fall into my trap


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 8, 2013)

What the hell


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 8, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Onigumo chaining Marco



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Orca (Oct 8, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Yep. Perhaps he was slightly stronger, but he was around Luffy's level at Alabasta, and I'm not one of those people who believe that Crocodile got infinitely stronger through sitting chained in a prison. Still, no incarnation of Crocodile, even the insanely overrated Marineford one is stronger than arguably the most prominent Vice Admiral.



Why do you think croc became slightly stronger if a chained character doesn't become stronger? If anything he should become weaker according to this logic due to being locked up.

Alabasta croc/luffy can't stop mihawk from going after someone else. Alabasta croc/luffy would get crippled after brilliant punk. Yet MF croc was able to do these things. He was a lot stronger then before.


----------



## ishaanmone1995 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't really know what you said in the first sentence. Sorry about the kizaru thing. That was a typo. Meant to say Marco.
Sorry Slenderman.


----------



## ishaanmone1995 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good points. Thanks. Definetly think of Marco higher. I can say he loses high difficulty. Thanks.


----------



## ishaanmone1995 (Oct 8, 2013)

I definetly don't think Crocodile is Luffy level. Luffy only won in Alabasta due to the weakness thing. I think that's the only big mistake Oda made when making One Piece. Thank you for that idiotic response to my idiotic assumption. hahahaha. BTW Luffeee convinced me. I was thinking from the anime point of view.


----------



## lel (Oct 8, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Did someone just say crocodile is on alabasta luffy level?



Crocodile is weaker than Arabasta Luffy, hence why he lost to him


----------



## Orca (Oct 8, 2013)

lel said:


> Crocodile is weaker than Arabasta Luffy, hence why he lost to him



That was alabasta croc. I'm talking about MF croc


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Crocodile having a higher growth rate from Alabasta-Marineford than Luffy's growth rate from Alabasta-Marineford makes zero sense 
MF Crocodile was MF Luffy level at best. Luffy was took a Kizaru kick like Crocodile took one Jozu punch, same thing. Both were fodder to all high + tiers.


----------



## trance (Oct 8, 2013)

Marco is close to their strength class. He can give them high difficulty.

Inb4AKnTheGoons.


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Marco is close to their strength class. He can give them high difficulty.
> 
> Inb4AKnTheGoons.



No you're not i'm undercover as most people in the forums don't know my secret identity. As long as there is no wank everything is fine for now. Walk always in the light or we will drag you to it. If you know Skyrim you'll know what I mean


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fujitora stomps Marco, based on the ramen feat...


----------



## 2Broken (Oct 8, 2013)

Based on Op's definition an admiral would med-diff Marco.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Oct 8, 2013)

How does Akainu mid-high diff Kizaru when Kizaru > Akainu?


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 9, 2013)

marco is whitebeard's right hand man. the hype enough along with the hype from garp about him being one of the 4 that can stop blackbeard was enough for me to put him at admiral level. the feats he displayed were just extra.


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 9, 2013)

"Can-hold off an Admiral"-level u mean


----------



## Psychlonius (Oct 9, 2013)

Some people just assume that Marco has some super secret power capable of defeating admirals based on his hype. If he had such power, he would have used it to murder Akainu after he killed WB. He will give Admirals mid-high difficulty at best due to his regen. Aokiji will have a lot easier time because of the lack of fucks his ability gives about regen. He has the physical stats to hang with them in a fight but lacks offensive power to win.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 9, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Fujitora stomps Marco, based on the ramen feat...



But what if Marco eats some fried parrot?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 9, 2013)

Marco would give an admiral a very high difficulty fight


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2013)

Any Admiral stomps all WB Commanders. 

FACT!


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 9, 2013)

that's it Rob


----------



## Language of Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Where's AK? I know he is not around nearly as much as he used to be, but he is always attracted Admiral threads (especially if it involves Marco) like a bug to a bug zapper. 

On topic, im also of the opinion that Marco is just below the color trio. Not sure about Fuji and Green Bull.


----------



## Shinthia (Oct 9, 2013)

"Kizaru cuts Marco in half with his swordsmanship" - OneOfTheTheGoons


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 9, 2013)

My reputation precedes me it seems. 

Good to see that my goonsnakama have this topic dealt with already.

I've said it before but any Admiral would be able to comfortably take out Marco with medium difficulty. And the difficulty will only be in having to overcome Marco's annoying regeneration capablities - not in having to worry at all about any offensive threat and the possiblity of getting damaged or hurt at all. Marco isn't at a level where he's any real threat to them.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Fujitora stomps Marco, based on the ramen feat...



What an epic feat may I point out. 

Able to hurl an entire warship (think of the size and weight on that fucker!!!) whilst casually eating a bowl of ramen. Comparable to Borsalino's casual destruction of the mangrove tree, Kuzan casually freezing seas, Sakazuki casually destroying icebergs and Shanks and WB parting the skies. 

It's power like this that seperates the likes of Issho and the other Admirals from the filth that they have to face.



Language of Life said:


> Where's AK? I know he is not around nearly as much as he used to be, but he is always attracted Admiral threads (especially if it involves Marco) like a bug to a bug zapper.



 Due to recent changes in my life, I've been far too busy lately to post as much as I used.

Though considering the vast quantities of time I used to waste away proctansinting on here, it actually could be a good thing.


----------



## Zoan (Oct 9, 2013)

^ Lol

I dont think marco could take any admiral alone, because we dont really have offensive feats for him. He could definitely hang defensive wise and give em high difficulty, but i dont see him kicking people to death... Need more Marco first.

Im mainly talking logia admirals.. i dont think Fujitora could hang with Marco. He seems too slow, and what are you going to do? Throw a ship or drop a meteor on someone who can fly away?


----------



## Language of Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> My reputation precedes me it seems.
> 
> Good to see that my goonsnakama have this topic dealt with already.
> 
> ...



Live your life man, i just like to see your Admiral posts from time to time.


----------



## Meigo (Oct 15, 2013)

An admiral could take out Marco. He isn't a pushover though. Marco in my book is low-admiral level. He could tango with one but would eventually lose. I'm talking about Kuzan, Akainu and Kizaru here.

Marco could possibly=Kizaru. 

No idea yet how he would fair against Fujitora.


----------



## Lycka (Oct 15, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> How does Akainu mid-high diff Kizaru when *Kizaru > Akainu*?



To be completely honest i agree with this notion too. 


Sanji's EOS opponent> Luffy's  200 chapters before ending opponent.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 15, 2013)

While he can't beat them (I don't remember any huge attack feats from Marco in the war), thanks to his DF's regen, Marco can give an Admiral a high diff fight.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 17, 2013)

Bartolomeo said:


> I think Akainu and Aokiji would beat Marco high difficulty. Kizaru wins extreme difficulty or goes either way. I think he could beat the new admirals though.



he aint beating kizaru end off. damn the kizaru underestimation has to fucking stop.


----------



## blueframe01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Marco is Kazaru's equal. it could go either way


----------



## Shiny (Oct 17, 2013)

Admirals can mid dif marco,sorry but just whitebeard was impressive,the rest is shit 


And lol to who said fujitora is slow,he jumped to the sky to take a meteor and you call him slow?


----------



## Urouge (Oct 17, 2013)

blueframe01 said:


> Marco is Kazaru's equal. it could go either way



lolno he might push him to extreme diff and that's being generous.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Marco high diffs Fujitora, extreme diffs Kizaru.


----------



## trance (Oct 17, 2013)

Urouge said:


> lolno he might push him to extreme diff and that's being generous.



No, high difficulty is just right.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 18, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Marco high diffs Fujitora, extreme diffs Kizaru.





blueframe01 said:


> Marco is Kazaru's equal.


Not really. Marco's DF regen has a limit. Once it's up, he's screwed.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Oct 19, 2013)

Question: If Borsalino shoots a hakified laser and Marco covers his body with CoA, and Borsalino's  CoA>Marco's CoA, and the laser goes through Marco's brain, isn't he dead than? Because Haki bypasses Regen ,iirc.  Most people act like Marco's Regen can even heal hakified attacks and the Admirals have to make Marco reach his regen-limit before they can kill him. 

Or have i made a mistake somewhere?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 19, 2013)

PortgasDStarrk said:


> Question: If Borsalino shoots a hakified laser and Marco covers his body with CoA, and Borsalino's  CoA>Marco's CoA, and the laser goes through Marco's brain, isn't he dead than? Because Haki bypasses Regen ,iirc.  Most people act like Marco's Regen can even heal hakified attacks and the Admirals have to make Marco reach his regen-limit before they can kill him.
> 
> Or have i made a mistake somewhere?



There's no such thing as bypass regen. Kizaru's laser does damage, and then regen undoes the damage.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Oct 19, 2013)

What if the Laser is covered with Haki? Doesn't CoA bypasses DF-abilities? Like a Haki-Punch bypassing Luffy's Blunt Force -immunity.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 19, 2013)

PortgasDStarrk said:


> What if the Laser is covered with Haki? Doesn't CoA bypasses DF-abilities? Like a Haki-Punch bypassing Luffy's Blunt Force -immunity.



Haki lets you strike at the true body of someone. But you don't need haki to do that against Marco, his true body is there all the time. Go ahead and hit him.

But then he regenerates.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah okay ,then i made the mistake to compare his Zoan to a Logia. Still ,don't see him being superior to an Admiral.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought marco was some kind of logia in his full phoenix form...


----------



## Beckman (Oct 19, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I thought marco was some kind of logia in his full phoenix form...



His body is covered in blue flames when in full phoenix form, but there is still a solid body inside the flames.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 19, 2013)

Marco gives an Admiral a mid/high difficulty fight, according to the definitions of difficulty in the OP.

He's not beating one.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 19, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I thought marco was some kind of logia in his full phoenix form...


Kizaru said that Marco's DF was as rare as a Logia, while it regenerates his wounds, it won't make him intangible and it has a limit.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 19, 2013)

i know but




still seems like a logia bottom left panel


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 19, 2013)

Shiny said:


> i know but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Marco's DF regenerating the holes that Kizaru blew in him.


----------

